# likistää - litistää - liiskata - rytistää - rusentaa - musertaa - puristaa



## n8abx9

Mitä eroja näillä lähisynonyymeilla on? Kielitoimiston sanakirjan pohjalta kaikki vaikuttavat hyvin lähellä toisiaan.

likistää - litistää - liiskata - rytistää - rusentaa - musertaa - puristaa


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Hyvin lähellä ovat, mutta on erojakin, ainakin vivahde-sellaisia. Oman kielikorvani mukaan:

*Likistää* tarkoittanee_ tuoda likelle_ (eli _lähelle_). Käytetään varsinkin, kun halataan toista ihmistä ja puristetaan häntä itseä vasten. Usein muodossa *likistellä*, jossa on hiukan halventava tai tuomitseva sävy.
*Litistää* = _tehdä litteäksi_. Esimerkiksi _tyhjä pahvilaatikko on hyvä litistää, ennen kuin laittaa sen roskiin_.
*Puristaa* = kohdistaa painetta, jonka tarkoituksena on usein saada kohde pienemmäksi. Myös _kättä puristeaan_. Sydäninfarktin oireena voi olla, että _rintaa puristaa_, tai tuntuu _puristava kipu_. Joskus myös _kenkä puristaa_.
*Liiskata, rytistää, rusentaa, musertaa* - nämä kaikki rikkovat kohteensa, ja sanan valinta riippuu esim. kohteen materiaalista tai syntyvästä äänestä. Näistä *musertaa* käytetään usein myös kuvaannollisesti: _avioero oli hänelle musertava isku_.


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos paljon! En saanut itse selvää siitä, että "litistä" on johdatus "litteä" adjektiivista. "Likelle" oli minulle uusi sana.

Mikä ero on siinä, likistääkö kenkä vai puristaako se?

Voisitko vielä lisätä jotain liiskamisen, rytistämisen, rusentamisen ja musertamisen materiaaleista ja ääneistä? Ehkä sitten onnistuu erottamaan ne toisitaan.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

*Liki* tai *likellä* tarkoittaa samaa kuin _lähellä_. Se on sellaisenaan käytettynä ehkä vähän vanhanaikaista tai murteellista kieltä, mutta esiintyy yleiskielessä esim. yhdyssanoissa _likiarvo_ ja _likimäärin_. *Likistää*-verbiä käytetään (tai ainakin itse käyttäisin) lähinnä silloin, kun ihminen puristaa jotain _lähemmäs_, kiinni itseensä; *puristaa*-verbi taas viittaa siihen, että jotain pakotetaan _pienempään tilaan_ tai suurempaan paineeseen. Kenkä siis voi vain _puristaa_, ei _likistää_. Mutta tämä on vain minun käsitykseni.

Lisää subjektiivista ajattelua: *liiskaaminen* on kysymyksessä, kun jotain pehmeää materiaalia (tai elollinen olento) litistetään väkivaltaisesti niin että se hajoaa ja leviää alustaa vasten: _orava liiskaantui auton alle._ *Rytistäminen* (tai *rutistaminen*) kohdistuu esimerkiksi ohueen peltiin (tai paperiin), joka menee _ryttyyn_ (tai _ruttuun_); samalla voi kuulua ääni, joka on nimeltään _rytinä_ (tai _rutina_). *Musertaminen* on mikä tahansa sellainen väkivaltainen teko, jonka seurauksena kohde menettää muotonsa ja hajoaa osiin, _musertuu_.

Näiden sanojen väliset erot ovat sellaisia pieniä nyansseja, jotka syntyperäinen puhuja tuntee intuitiivisesti mutta joita on aika vaikea selittää.


----------



## Ansku89

Maunulan Pappa said:


> *Musertaminen* on mikä tahansa sellainen väkivaltainen teko, jonka seurauksena kohde menettää muotonsa ja hajoaa osiin, _musertuu_.


Tämä on näistä sanoista myös ainoa, jota käytetään usein myös kuvainnollisesti: voidaan puhua esimerkiksi musertavasta uutisesta. Tällainen raskas ja järkyttävä asia siis hajottaa ihmisen henkisesti.


----------

